# Customer Design Software other than for T-shirts??



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been looking for a way to allow my customers to design their own product on an ecommerce website _for other than t-shirt design_. I really don't print t-shirts and mostly sell sublimation items. I also design and make some of my own unique products that are sublimated BUT are not the traditional blanks that are sold by suppliers. It would be nice to not be dependent on the software company for new product blanks to use, & that I could create my own as needed to load onto my website. I want the customer to be capable of uploading their own artwork and then viewing it real time on the product they are interested in purchasing.

I don't have a lot of money...if I did, I am sure I could just find some company and shell out 5-10K and get this done, but I just don't have that kind of money 

I also am not sure if I can build my own website using wordpress and then insert this type of software OR if I need to have someone design the site entirely. I'm not pc illiterate at all, but I am not very good with coding, programming, etc.

I was excited when Conde offered the ipersonalyze store thing, but I have been underwhelmed by it so far. I am not a fan of Facebook and don't really want a FB based website. I also want my own url and not have my site linked with a long url string including the hosts for the ipersonalyze site. I DO however like what the ipersonalyze app does, I just don't like the platform associations and also don't like not having control over my shop settings/options. It has what I want, but then again it doesn't, if that makes sense. For example, with the ipersonalyze platform you can't set your own shipping costs...they control all of those settings....not the most important part of the overall app, but I just don't like not having control over the settings in my website...

Over the years I've sold on Ebay, Etsy, Artfire, ecrater, etc....and I am pretty sick of not being able to control my own website and having "Big Brother" dictating how I run my business.

Please....does anyone know of ANY company that offers the type of software that I need and is reasonable? I've searched this entire forum and did find something that could possibly work, but it was an old post and the link for it no longer worked...


----------



## mikarama (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello

What you are looking for exist since a few years on Prestashop, and I am the creator.
Have a look at Customization Module for Prestashop - Configurateur Visuel and demo.configurateurvisuel.fr

We are french, but english speaking. Ask us anything.

Our modules are made for Prestashop (at the price you will see in our store), but we can adapt to other ecommerce with additionnal costs.

Please contact us with any question at contact at configurateurvisuel dot fr,
Best regards


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response, however...I don't speak French and thus can't understand the information on your website. I DID choose the "translate" option but unfortunately it doesn't translate thoroughly enough for me to navigate through your website and examine your product more closely.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are free design tools for websites, and also some that cost less than $30. They will let you allow the end user to design on anything, not just t-shirts.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> There are free design tools for websites, and also some that cost less than $30. They will let you allow the end user to design on anything, not just t-shirts.


I would greatly appreciate more information on this. I am currently building my company website and have the need for customers to be able to apply their logos onto various substrates for Embroidery, Screen Printing, and Vinyl graphics.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> There are free design tools for websites, and also some that cost less than $30. They will let you allow the end user to design on anything, not just t-shirts.


Where?? I haven't been able to find these, and when I do find something, it's usually for t-shirts or business cards... some companies want a HUGE amount of money PLUS they want transaction fees...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Fancy Product Designer (jQuery or Woocommerce) is one option.

I am currently designing a fantastic niche site around it, and it just works. HTML5 so no Flash needed. Works on iPad and Android phones and tablets. Users can upload their own artwork. And your own artwork can be fully color edited by the user -- either for DTG, or for screen printing or vinyl cutting.

And it's under $29.

There are maybe a dozen other free or cheap options. I like FPD because it works out of the box and is easy to customize. Their Woocommerce edition works flawlessly with my ecommerce sites.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> Fancy Product Designer (jQuery or Woocommerce) is one option.


I am running a WIX template site which is designed on HTML5. Is there a way to adapt this to run in my platform?


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> Fancy Product Designer (jQuery or Woocommerce) is one option.
> 
> I am currently designing a fantastic niche site around it, and it just works. HTML5 so no Flash needed. Works on iPad and Android phones and tablets. Users can upload their own artwork. And your own artwork can be fully color edited by the user -- either for DTG, or for screen printing or vinyl cutting.
> 
> ...


Thank You...I will check it out


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I haven't used Wix so I'm not sure.

I've helped a few people set up a variety of design tools on their own hosted sites. Wix seems to be made for those who don't want deep customizations.


----------

